# Tiger injured again!?



## bozza (Aug 3, 2014)

Just hit is tee shot on the 9th and held his right knee after the shot and looked in pain. 

Genuine injury or just wants to get off the course because he's playing shocking?


----------



## Andy808 (Aug 3, 2014)

bozza said:



			Just hit is tee shot on the 9th and held his right knee after the shot and looked in pain. 

Genuine injury or just wants to get off the course because he's playing shocking?
		
Click to expand...


It's his back again and it's been coming for a few holes. 
Can't see him playing again this year now.


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm thinking he wants to get off the course and pull out of the Ryder Cup Team before he's overlooked by Tom Watson.
My hope is that he quits for good.
He's fit enough and has the time for interviews though!
He's just been described as 'a broken man' .............................. for goodness sake, get a grip.

*
Slime*.


----------



## hovis (Aug 3, 2014)

Its ok. The pain will magically go away after his next good shot. Bit like a footballer and "the magic sponge "


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 3, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm thinking he wants to get off the course and pull out of the Ryder Cup Team before he's overlooked by Tom Watson.
My hope is that he quits for good.
He's fit enough and has the time for interviews though!
He's just been described as 'a broken man' .............................. for goodness sake, get a grip.

*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

he looked in pain going over every bump on the drive back in and can't even stand up straight


----------



## hovis (Aug 3, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm thinking he wants to get off the course and pull out of the Ryder Cup Team before he's overlooked by Tom Watson.
My hope is that he quits for good.
He's fit enough and has the time for interviews though!
He's just been described as 'a broken man' .............................. for goodness sake, get a grip.

*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly saves face rather than watson saying he's dropped.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 3, 2014)

He just needs a pretty female physio to offer to rub it for him. 

And then treat his knee.


----------



## Val (Aug 3, 2014)

Time to realise that his body is goosed, he'll never get to the heights he once had again whilst he is fighting his body.


----------



## hovis (Aug 3, 2014)

Ethan said:



			He just needs a pretty female physio to offer to rub it for him. 

And then treat his knee.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!  Just choked on my biscuit!


----------



## bozza (Aug 3, 2014)

Genuinely think think the man is broken and it wouldn't surprise me if him and Foley part company in the near future.


----------



## wull (Aug 3, 2014)

he's withdrew after another hurtful shot.


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2014)

bozza said:



*Genuinely think the man is broken* and it wouldn't surprise me if him and Foley part company in the near future.
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely think the man's *swing* is broken and it wouldn't surprise me if him and Foley part company in the near future.


*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 3, 2014)

Certainly not a Tiger fanboy, but he looked in real pain and having had back surgery myself it ain't nice.
Think he has a major challenge to compete at the highest level as it is clear that his body can't take it anymore


----------



## bozza (Aug 3, 2014)

Slime said:



			I genuinely think the man's *swing* is broken and it wouldn't surprise me if him and Foley part company in the near future.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

The swing is broken and it's breaking him. 

Foley is a good coach, he has worked wonders with Rose but it's just not working with Tiger.


----------



## KJT123 (Aug 3, 2014)

This back injury could be and probably is career threatening. It makes me so sad to see him like this, having grown up watching him win tournament after tournament. 

One of the best golfers to ever grace the game and also one of the most exciting. To see people taking the mick out of him is just stupid considering what he has done for the game of golf.


----------



## Val (Aug 3, 2014)

bozza said:



			The swing is broken and it's breaking him. 

Foley is a good coach, he has worked wonders with Rose but it's just not working with Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

But it has worked with Tiger, he won a few early last year inc the players.

It's not his swing that's the problem it's his body, no coach can fix that.


----------



## Odvan (Aug 3, 2014)

Right,

I was pretty amazed that he came back when he did. The op he had was exactly the same as my lad had (14yo) last year. Digressing slightly it is unusual for children to suffer this but the Consultant told him/us that contact sport/physical stress sport was a complete no-no and not just for the following 6 months.

Now, I realise that adults recover far quicker than children in these cases (bones stopped growing etc) but I had complete empathy with him (how often can a normal person say that about Tiger) after one of his interviews during the open when he was describing the pain he was suffering for so long and that he lost his standard of life. Not wishing for the usual tiger haters to jump all over this but having seen it with my own eyes it doesn't matter who it is, they have my sympathy, back injuries/problems are just the worst for any able-bodied person to come to terms with but I do question how soon he's returned and I for one hope he comes back when he's 'match-fit' and ready to win more majors.

Before he does though, he might need to sort his swing out with his driver.....


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 3, 2014)

IF he is as injured as it looks it could be career ending , IMO Tiger would not want to be a bit part player , he has had his surgeries and his recovery time and his comeback(s).. it aint working , so to me it would be time to say thats it guys , body has had enough im off


----------



## bozza (Aug 3, 2014)

Said he did it on the 2nd hole, no signs of any injury then at all when they just replayed it. 

I thought he actually was hurt but from what I just saw he looked perfectly fine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2014)

SSN are saying it jolted and went into spasm. No news on whether he'll play next week at the USPGA although I doubt it. I would think he'll call it a day for the rest of this season now and withdraw from the RC. It has to be seen if the back can hold up long term now and again I have my doubts and if it can't, he'll call it a day rather than just be there to make up the numbers. Its all about winning for him and he'd hate to be a bit part player


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Surprising the lack of empathy THE greatest golfer ever (IMO) and the number 1 attraction golf is receiving.

i know it's been a long drawn out affair, and because he hasn't won a major for a while people get bored with him but, in 10, 20, 50 years time the man will be revered with the likes of Jordan, Ali, Ruth and Eric Meijer 

go team woods:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 3, 2014)

I, for one, hopes that whatever he suffers from that he returns ASAP . He is the reason that loads of players took up the game, in fact, one of my FC's said that he took up the game after watching Tiger


----------



## bozza (Aug 3, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Surprising the lack of empathy THE greatest golfer ever (IMO) and the number 1 attraction golf is receiving.

i know it's been a long drawn out affair, and because he hasn't won a major for a while people get bored with him but, in 10, 20, 50 years time the man will be revered with the likes of Jordan, Ali, Ruth and Eric Meijer 

go team woods:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have empathy for him if he is genuinely injured but he said he did it on his 2nd shot on the 2nd hole.

The replays show him running backwards into the bunker and back out with no sign of a injury. 

I think the swing is more broken than his body.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2014)

How was he doing anyway ?


----------



## jp5 (Aug 3, 2014)

bozza said:



			I have empathy for him if he is genuinely injured but he said he did it on his 2nd shot on the 2nd hole.

The replays show him running backwards into the bunker and back out with no sign of a injury. 

I think the swing is more broken than his body.
		
Click to expand...

He wouldn't bother withdrawing playing badly with 9 holes to go of a 72 hole tournament!

A sad sight to see for golf and I hope he can make a swift recovery (and take on a better swing coach).


----------



## PieMan (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll be happy if he doesn't come back as that means I win my bet with RickG that he will never win another major! :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Aug 3, 2014)

Sad to see but I can honestly see the retirement announcement coming sooner rather than later. He will not hang around for top 10 finishes and I think his body is not up to much more.


----------



## hovis (Aug 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How was he doing anyway ?
		
Click to expand...

He was killing it. 15 shots clear last time i checked.



That's 15 shots away from going back to Q school


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How was he doing anyway ?
		
Click to expand...

The clue is in the thread title .............................. .


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2014)

jp5 said:



			He wouldn't bother withdrawing playing badly with 9 holes to go of a 72 hole tournament!

*A sad sight to see for golf *and I hope he can make a swift recovery (and take on a better swing coach).
		
Click to expand...

Not really, the sport moves on and the next legend will emerge, maybe he's already here, maybe he'll emerge in 10 years time.
Legends come and go ...................... and I think now is Woods' time to go.


*Slime*.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2014)

Sad to hear, but does solve a couple of problems! 

Nothing wrong with Foley as a swing coach! I think Tiger returned too early from the surgery! As others have said, his body is pretty crocked! Finding a swing that allows him to compete, without risking further damage to knee and back, was always a huge ask! It has never been a Freddy Couples style one! I see the same thing - stress on his back - as the greatest challenge to Rory's career!


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Surprising the lack of empathy THE greatest golfer ever (IMO) and the number 1 attraction golf is receiving.

i know it's been a long drawn out affair, and because he hasn't won a major for a while people get bored with him but, in 10, 20, 50 years time the man will be revered with the likes of Jordan, Ali, Ruth and Eric Meijer 

go team woods:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Who the heck is Eric Meijer?


----------



## Gopher (Aug 3, 2014)

He is a great player, no doubt one of, if not the best to ever walk the fairways.

But his greatness for me has been tainted by the lack of respect for the game.. spitting, swearing, club throwing and poor attitude are not the hallmarks of a truly great champion.

I hope he comes back after injury though, he will always bring in the crowds.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Who the heck is Eric Meijer?
		
Click to expand...


Liverpool legend


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Sad to hear, but does solve a couple of problems! 

Nothing wrong with Foley as a swing coach! I think Tiger returned too early from the surgery! As others have said, his body is pretty crocked! Finding a swing that allows him to compete, without risking further damage to knee and back, was always a huge ask! It has never been a Freddy Couples style one! I see the same thing - stress on his back - as the greatest challenge to Rory's career!
		
Click to expand...


I suggest that the man has the best doctors/surgeon/physio that money can buy. You think he came back too early, Tiger obs needs a life coach, send him your number, who knows...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 3, 2014)

Genuinely sorry to read about this. Firstly, I hope it's just a twinge rather than a recurrence of his injury. If it is more serious I hope he takes as long as he needs this time, even it means a year off or whatever. Sort it out and only come back when there's no doubt about it.

If there is an upside it might mean Tom Watson doesn't have to face the Hobson's choice over whether to pick him or not.


----------



## JCW (Aug 3, 2014)

Maybe his pride is hurting more then his back , but they did say years ago his golf swing would take its toll on his body and it has , they say the same about Rory . I just dont know why he came back so early and played so little golf and expect to do well in the big comps with so many young hungary guys around . should take a break now and sort himself out and give it a go early next year to build up to the masters , if its still bad then time to quit


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

Not gonna trawl through what will most likely have been the same stuff that's always trotted out on here. But if his backs gone again I hope he calls it a day for his long term health. The man has changed the way golf is viewed today. If he hadmt shown up, maybe someone else would have although I don't think anyone in close to. 20 years has been anywhere near him. 

The he fact tht more youngsters watch the game is in part down to him and the massive audiences that he has drawn into the game. He'll probably end up not being known as the greatest of all time as he's not as nice as Jack. But he's the greatest I've ever seen and my immeasurable distance too. He's record is comparable to anyone's. They fact he's won a quarter of events he's entered speaks enough for me. 

Shant post on here again as tends to go tit for tat. But if he is done, for me it's been a privelage watching one of the greats of the games career from start to unfortunate finish.


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Not gonna trawl through what will most likely have been the same stuff that's always trotted out on here. But if his backs gone again I hope he calls it a day for his long term health. The man has changed the way golf is viewed today. If he hadmt shown up, maybe someone else would have although I don't think anyone in close to. 20 years has been anywhere near him. 

The he fact tht more youngsters watch the game is in part down to him and the massive audiences that he has drawn into the game. *He'll probably end up not being known as the greatest of all time as he's not as nice as Jack.* But he's the greatest I've ever seen and my immeasurable distance too. He's record is comparable to anyone's. They fact he's won a quarter of events he's entered speaks enough for me. 

Shant post on here again as tends to go tit for tat. But if he is done, for me *it's been a privelage watching one of the greats* of the games career from start to unfortunate finish.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe it's because he's not won as many majors?

You're damned right it's been a privilege, especially the U.S.Open in 2000, unbelievable player.


*Slime*.


----------



## bozza (Aug 3, 2014)

jp5 said:



			He wouldn't bother withdrawing playing badly with 9 holes to go of a 72 hole tournament!

A sad sight to see for golf and I hope he can make a swift recovery (and take on a better swing coach).
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't he? Did you see some of the shots he he hit? Nearly 100 yards short on a 200 yard par 3. 

He showed no signs of the injury before the 9th, which happens to be right near the clubhouse, slight coincidence!?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 3, 2014)

bozza said:



			I have empathy for him if he is genuinely injured but he said he did it on his 2nd shot on the 2nd hole.

The replays show him running backwards into the bunker and back out with no sign of a injury. 

I think the swing is more broken than his body.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to say I'm far from a Tiger fan boy. But I love watching amazing golfing moments.

I rarely post on anything where i can see the usual drivel about to unfold but what a pointless, contradictory post that is. You have empathy with him if he's not lying but if he's lying, he retired because his swing is pants?!?!!? Clever....

He played for months with a nasty back problem, probably two-fold. For commercial reasons and for his own, professional, competitive desire to play and win. Whatever the reason, he shouldn't have and he should have got it sorted sooner with a longer recuperation time and it surprises me that he wasn't afforded the time, of afforded it to himself, to recover properly and I for one hope its not directly associated with his recent disc problem, although that seems unlikely.

Anybody on here who wants to post that he's withdrawn from the tournie because he was playing badly is a complete fool or troll. 

Whatever anyone's opinion of him as a person is, he was on course to be and still could well be, the greatest golfer of all time and has provided us all with some breathtaking moments. Long may it continue I say.


----------



## Odvan (Aug 3, 2014)

Odvan said:



			I'd like to say I'm far from a Tiger fan boy. But I love watching amazing golfing moments.

I rarely post on anything where i can see the usual drivel about to unfold but what a pointless, contradictory post that is. You have empathy with him if he's not lying but if he's lying, he retired because his swing is pants?!?!!? Clever....

Anybody on here who wants to post that he's withdrawn from the tournie because he was playing badly is a complete fool or troll.
		
Click to expand...




bozza said:



			He showed no signs of the injury before the 9th, which happens to be right near the clubhouse, slight coincidence!?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

"I ain't gettin on no plane"


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

Slime said:



			Or maybe it's because he's not won as many majors?

You're damned right it's been a privilege, especially the U.S.Open in 2000, unbelievable player.


*Slime*.


Click to expand...

if he'd won more majors people would still of found fault. IMO Sergio is better than a lot of major winners. 

But as I'm a youngster all I can say is woods got me into the game. And I'd not been interested before.


----------



## triple_bogey (Aug 4, 2014)

Slime said:



			Or maybe it's because he's not won as many majors?

You're damned right it's been a privilege, especially the U.S.Open in 2000, unbelievable player.


*Slime*.


Click to expand...

I still rate the 2008 US Open over 2000 at Pebble Beach.


----------



## OldMate (Aug 4, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			This back injury could be and probably is career threatening. It makes me so sad to see him like this, having grown up watching him win tournament after tournament. 

One of the best golfers to ever grace the game and also one of the most exciting. To see people taking the mick out of him is just stupid considering what he has done for the game of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2014)

Its a shame anyone finds themselves in a place where they have to cast doubt on whether the injury is genuine or not

Is this something new arising from Rory's toothache incident or have golfers always been doubted when citing injury/illness during a round?


----------



## colint (Aug 4, 2014)

Really hope he gets it sorted out, maybe he needs to reduce his schedule and as much as possible and focus on the majors ? I do find his attitude towards the galleries tiresome but the fact is it's a better, more exciting sport when he's playing well. Imagine how great it would be seeing him and Rory in the final paring at a major when both are on top form. 

There are a lot of people playing golf now that wouldn't be without his influence, and in a time of falling golf club membership some people would do well to remember that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

Was it his tee shot on the 9th ?


----------



## colint (Aug 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was it his tee shot on the 9th ?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see it but he said he ran down a bank to a bunker and that's where it happened, tried to play on but gave up after the 9th tee shot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

colint said:



			Didn't see it but he said he ran down a bank to a bunker and that's where it happened, tried to play on but gave up after the 9th tee shot
		
Click to expand...

I watched a few holes this morning and he looked ok just swinging poorly until that tee shot and he just lioked crippled from it 

They were talking that possibly playing on in 2008 has ruined his body


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 4, 2014)

Ethan said:



			He just needs a pretty female physio to offer to rub it for him. 

And then treat his knee.
		
Click to expand...

:clap:
Though he seemed to prefer the 'ugly' (or at least 'rough') ones when he had 'gorgeous' at home!

And I think it was the back rather than the knee. Most likely holding the knee to stay upright/support his back!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 4, 2014)

colint said:



			Didn't see it but he said he ran down a bank to a bunker and that's where it happened, tried to play on but gave up after the 9th tee shot
		
Click to expand...

That was on the 2nd or 3rd hole. drive came to rest on the grass just above a bunker, had a horrid stance and twisted on one leg, turned and ran down into the bunker and out.

didnt see any winces or obvious signs of injury, but he started playing some really poor shots afterwards, so something clearly wasnt right.
maybe he thought he could play through it, but that drive on the 9th, you could see the pain and trust me, when that pain hits you, you have nowhere to go or hide, you just stop and wait and breathe.

Dont like the man, but admire the golfer and wish him well


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 4, 2014)

Might get to see some other players during the coverage of the PGA this week rather than Tigger shooting 76


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Might get to see some other players during the coverage of the PGA this week rather than Tigger shooting 76
		
Click to expand...

Lights blue touch paper and retires to safe distance


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 4, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			trust me, when that pain hits you, you have nowhere to go or hide, you just stop and wait and breathe.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I put my back out at the gym and landed in a heap, on my knees, face planted on the ground. Uncomfortable as that was, I couldn't move an inch, pain was excruciating and it was fear that moving would exacerbate it as much as anything else that left me stuck there for several minutes...

I've seen it reported that Tiger could barely change his shoes after he withdrew. I have every sympathy for him on this one it must be so frustrating to almost get back and then break down again.


----------



## DCB (Aug 4, 2014)

He'll be back never fear. He may not play again this season and if so the a return at the Masters would be ideal. That would give him time to recover and rehab properly. IMO he was railroaded into playing this summer when he plainly wasn't ready.


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2014)

DCB said:



			He'll be back never fear. He may not play again this season and if so the a return at the Masters would be ideal. That would give him time to recover and rehab properly. *IMO he was railroaded into playing this summer when he plainly wasn't ready.*

Click to expand...

You're having a laugh .................. surely?
Railroaded by who exactly?


*Slime*.


----------



## DCB (Aug 4, 2014)

After all the negative press about golf  viewing figures in the US due to the lack of Tiger it must have been suggested that he play sooner rather than later. He certainly wasn't physically ready for it so why else would he do it ?


----------



## Sweep (Aug 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool legend 

Click to expand...

Oh, that's why we have never heard of him


----------



## Sweep (Aug 4, 2014)

Back problems are no joke and  anyone who has ever suffered from them will know that.
I guess it all depends on if this latest problem is related to his earlier back injury. If it is, then I guess it may be a serious problem, if not he could be back in a couple of weeks, depending on the injury.
For me, I hope he makes a full and swift recovery. It doesn't matter who he is. I don't want to see any career end this way.


----------



## Mastercracker (Aug 4, 2014)

He might not be the warmest, friendliest of characters and has a hell of a lot of baggage these days, but I for one find it sad to see him decline like this. I'm almost certain that if Tiger Woods had not come along and broken down a fair few barriers there is no way a working class Painter and Decorator from Yorkshire and his son with only a passing interest in Golf beforehand would have taken up and ultimately joined a golf club in 1997, and for that reason I'll always be a fan.


----------



## two-clubs (Aug 4, 2014)

Mastercracker said:



			He might not be the warmest, friendliest of characters and has a hell of a lot of baggage these days, *but I for one find it sad to see him decline like this.* I'm almost certain that if Tiger Woods had not come along and broken down a fair few barriers there is no way a working class Painter and Decorator from Yorkshire and his son with only a passing interest in Golf beforehand would have taken up and ultimately joined a golf club in 1997, and for that reason *I'll always be a fan*.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, he certainly fuelled my desire to play golf - I sincerely hope he's not got to quit through injury, it would be nice to see him bow out gracefully at a time of his own choosing. I'm still a big fan.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2014)

Is this a recurrence of the last injury or a different one..?
Not that it makes much difference, once your back is dodgy, it's dodgy and you're on a slippery slope.
Almost everyone was amazed he came back as soon as he did from the last one....too soon obviously.
If he's got any sense he will rest up for the remainder of the year and into March next.....
IF he comes back at all......wouldn't surprise me if he doesn't.
Having had so many back problems now, every time he swings a club it's going to be in the back of his kind that it's going to go again.
Another swing thought he doesn't need.


----------



## jp5 (Aug 4, 2014)

DCB said:



			After all the negative press about golf  viewing figures in the US due to the lack of Tiger it must have been suggested that he play sooner rather than later. He certainly wasn't physically ready for it so why else would he do it ?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, Woods came back to have a crack at 2 majors within a few weeks of each other.

You really think he's bothered by the drop in viewing figures?!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 4, 2014)

DCB said:



			After all the negative press about golf  viewing figures in the US due to the lack of Tiger it must have been suggested that he play sooner rather than later. *He certainly wasn't physically ready for it so why else would he do it ?*

Click to expand...

erm because he wants to and he's very competitive............just a wild guess but nearer the mark I reckon than your nonsense about being railroaded!


----------



## cookelad (Aug 4, 2014)

Said it before and will probably say it again and again he need to learn to swing the club rather than hit the ball, heard a number of club pros say when he first burst on the scene that his back would never survive a career unless he changed.

Says it's a difference injury to the one he's just had surgery on, is it good that it's a new piece falling off or would you prefer to know the piece they've already reattached once might need doing again?


----------



## 3565 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nah, think this is the reason why he withdrew and nearer the truth. 



http://www.golfcentraldaily.com/2014/08/revealed-contents-of-paper-airplane.html


----------



## DaveM (Aug 4, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Might get to see some other players during the coverage of the PGA this week rather than Tigger shooting 76
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same. Was getting fed up of. Watching tiger duff a drive again tiger in the rough again tiger in a bunker again tiger misses a put again etc. Perhaps we will see some descent golf at Valhalla.


----------



## 3565 (Aug 4, 2014)

DaveM said:



			I was thinking the same*. Was getting fed up of. Watching tiger duff a drive again tiger in the rough again tiger in a bunker again tiger misses a put again* etc. Perhaps we will see some descent golf at Valhalla.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt.


----------



## colint (Aug 4, 2014)

DaveM said:



			I was thinking the same. Was getting fed up of. Watching tiger duff a drive again tiger in the rough again tiger in a bunker again tiger misses a put again etc. Perhaps we will see some descent golf at Valhalla.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger will be replaced by the next ranking player on the us money list ranked outside the top 70 on the list. So instead of watching tiger struggle you can watch someone you've probably never heard of struggle, sounds like great TV !


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 4, 2014)

colint said:



			Tiger will be replaced by the next ranking player on the us money list ranked outside the top 70 on the list. So instead of watching tiger struggle you can watch someone you've probably never heard of struggle, sounds like great TV !
		
Click to expand...

Err, no, they'll concentrate on the leaders and the guys who are playing well.


----------



## colint (Aug 4, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Err, no, they'll concentrate on the leaders and the guys who are playing well.
		
Click to expand...

That's all they show ? Let's have a wager then, for every shot they show from someone who isn't  in the  leading group or playing well you give Â£10 to h4h. If they don't show anything other that the leaders or people playing well I'll give Â£250 to h4h.


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2014)

colint said:



			Tiger will be replaced by the next ranking player on the us money list ranked outside the top 70 on the list. So instead of watching tiger struggle you can watch someone you've probably never heard of struggle, *sounds like great TV !*

Click to expand...

There's more to TV golf than Tiger Woods!
Maybe we'll see a few Europeans playing instead of a super slow motion replay of Woods putting his glove on.


*Slime*.


----------



## colint (Aug 4, 2014)

Slime said:



			There's more to TV golf than Tiger Woods!
Maybe we'll see a few Europeans playing instead of a super slow motion replay of Woods putting his glove on.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

So with Tiger playing they wouldn't have showed anything of Rory, Rose, Sergio etc etc ? Don't think I said there wasn't anything more than Tiger to good TV, feel free to make stuff up, might be better to reread what I posted though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2014)

Just seen the images of him after the swing on the. 9th - looked like he could hardly walk but looked ok,before - certainly looked in a lot of pain - think it's clear he was never ready to play again. 

At least he got he final good old spit on camera as he was getting in his car !!


----------



## Joff (Aug 4, 2014)

I love all the advice all the hackers on here give to 18-major winning Tiger Woods.


----------



## hovis (Aug 4, 2014)

Joff said:



			I love all the advice all the hackers on here give to 18-major winning Tiger Woods.
		
Click to expand...

I'd take tiger on in his current form 


I bet tom watson is thinking "phew, thats one phone call i wasn't looking forward to make"


----------



## Joff (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd back Eldrick against you with your handicap in his current condition with a 7 iron and a lob wedge.


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 4, 2014)

colint said:



			That's all they show ? Let's have a wager then, for every shot they show from someone who isn't  in the  leading group or playing well you give Â£10 to h4h. If they don't show anything other that the leaders or people playing well I'll give Â£250 to h4h.
		
Click to expand...

If you read what I initially wrote I said "concentrate" on the leaders, this doesn't mean they will be covered exclusively. TV has marquee groups to follow on Thurs & Fri to fit with their broadcast times. I get sick of watching Tiger at the weekend when he is way out of contention yet we see every shot, then a replay, then talking about why it went wrong, then have to watch him scowling, spitting and cussing his way round the course.


----------



## 3565 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			If you read what I initially wrote I said "concentrate" on the leaders, this doesn't mean they will be covered exclusively. TV has marquee groups to follow on Thurs & Fri to fit with their broadcast times. I get sick of watching Tiger at the weekend when he is way out of contention yet we see every shot, then a replay, then talking about why it went wrong, then have to watch him scowling, spitting and cussing his way round the course.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I agree. In the past few weeks it's been great seeing Rory Sergio and Ricky fighting it out, but must admit seeing the 'supposedly' greatest (although 5 short of the all time claim) dogging it around BEFORE his back went on the 9th, was............ Enjoyably Different!


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2014)

colint said:



*So with Tiger playing they wouldn't have showed anything of Rory, Rose, Sergio etc etc ?* Don't think I said there wasn't anything more than Tiger to good TV, feel free to make stuff up, might be better to reread what I posted though
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say that so, please, feel free to re-read my post.




Wildrover said:



			If you read what I initially wrote I said "concentrate" on the leaders, this doesn't mean they will be covered exclusively. TV has marquee groups to follow on Thurs & Fri to fit with their broadcast times. *I get sick of watching Tiger at the weekend when he is way out of contention yet we see every shot, then a replay, then talking about why it went wrong, then have to watch him scowling, spitting and cussing his way round the course.*

Click to expand...

Now read the above that has been highlighted in red ......................... do you see where I'm coming from?
That's a lot of TV coverage* I *won't miss.


*Slime*.


----------



## colint (Aug 4, 2014)

Slime said:



			I didn't say that so, please, feel free to re-read my post.




Now read the above that has been highlighted in red ......................... do you see where I'm coming from?
That's a lot of TV coverage* I *won't miss.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

So when you said without slow mo's of tiger putting his glove on they'd be able to show some Europeans, you actually meant they'd be showing lots of europeans anyway, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## macca64 (Aug 4, 2014)

bozza said:



			Genuinely think think the man is broken and it wouldn't surprise me if him and Foley part company in the near future.
		
Click to expand...

About time, can't understand why he's been with him so long, need to forget his differences and get back with Butch.


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 4, 2014)

My views on Tiger are conflicting. I don't much like him, and it think he's hurting himself in this apparent desire for more speed and explosive distance. 

However, I think he's the best player ever to play the game (note: the best, not the greatest) and it's a shame to see him fall so far from where he once was. I don't think he'll ever get back there, and I think that's a fact he's struggling to accept and he's damaging his body in an effort to recapture his old game. He could still be competitive if he throttled it back to 80% off the tee but it seems he won't even countenance that approach. If he doesn't change, then he'll break himself irreparably and he'll be finished.

Whatever he does, he transformed golf and anyone who saw him at the top of his game was privileged to do so. Whether you like the guy or not, or have a problem with TV showing disproportionate amounts of Tiger, nobody can deny his positive affect on the game (not saying there weren't negatives) or his brilliance.


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2014)

colint said:



			So when you said without slow mo's of tiger putting his glove on they'd be able to show some Europeans, you actually meant they'd be showing lots of europeans anyway, thanks for clearing that up
		
Click to expand...



  


*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2014)

Tiger's caddie was walking the course today, doing his yardages etc. Tiger also due to do a press conference from the course tomorrow morning. Perhaps it was a spasm, and not as bad as first thought.


----------



## Slab (Aug 5, 2014)

Of bigger concern than how bad is the injury, will he play the PGA, who will the TV companies show etc...



*...He changed his shoes in the car-park for goodness sake!!!* 


Wake up people its the golfing apocalypse... but thankfully since it was Tiger at least it was televised so at least we know to prepare  


Oh, and get well soon Tiger


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 5, 2014)

richart said:



			Tiger's caddie was walking the course today, doing his yardages etc. Tiger also due to do a press conference from the course tomorrow morning. Perhaps it was a spasm, and not as bad as first thought.
		
Click to expand...

The original injury was described as a spasm and unless I am mistaken, spasms are usually due to an underlying problem. If it was a spasm, and given his recent history, I would have thought he'd be ill advised to try to compete this week.

Personally I think the he's better calling it a day for this season, giving himself time to recover, giving butch a call and coming back all guns blazing next season. 

It seems to me that his pig headed desire to compete and win may be doing him some irreparable damage from which he may never recover. I'm no expert though, and I hope I'm wrong, but things really aren't looking too good for him at the moment.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ive not read all the posts and TBH don't watch much US golf, but doesn't he withdraw quite often with some sort of injury when he's playing crap?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 5, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Ive not read all the posts and TBH don't watch much US golf, but doesn't he withdraw quite often with some sort of injury when he's playing crap?
		
Click to expand...

Only when he's injured


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Only when he's injured
		
Click to expand...

so if he was playing well he would have stuck it out?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The original injury was described as a spasm and unless I am mistaken, spasms are usually due to an underlying problem. If it was a spasm, and given his recent history, I would have thought he'd be ill advised to try to compete this week.

Personally I think the he's better calling it a day for this season, giving himself time to recover, giving butch a call and coming back all guns blazing next season. 

It seems to me that his pig headed desire to compete and win may be doing him some irreparable damage from which he may never recover. I'm no expert though, and I hope I'm wrong, but things really aren't looking too good for him at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Think you have that spot on :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			so if he was playing well he would have stuck it out?
		
Click to expand...

Guess would depend on the injury


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The original injury was described as a spasm and unless I am mistaken, spasms are usually due to an underlying problem. If it was a spasm, and given his recent history, I would have thought he'd be ill advised to try to compete this week.

Personally I think the he's better calling it a day for this season, giving himself time to recover, giving butch a call and coming back all guns blazing next season. 

It seems to me that his pig headed desire to compete and win may be doing him some irreparable damage from which he may never recover. I'm no expert though, and I hope I'm wrong, but things really aren't looking too good for him at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

It probably is an underlying problem.
However back spasms come and go and you never know when your going to have one.
Some are very small and take a couple of days recovery and the serious ones a few weeks.
To be honest though its totally different to me and him having one.
He has the best treatment available to him 24/7 I would just have to rest and hope
for the best.
He could rest and rehabilitate for months but it could go again at any time.


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			It probably is an underlying problem.
However back spasms come and go and you never know when your going to have one.
Some are very small and take a couple of days recovery and the serious ones a few weeks.
To be honest though its totally different to me and him having one.
He has the best treatment available to him 24/7 I would just have to rest and hope
for the best.
He could rest and rehabilitate for months but it could go again at any time.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree Tony. I have had spasms that have have stopped me playing mid round, but two days later my back is fine again. Last one was so severe I couldn't play for five weeks. Since that one three years ago have not had another. It is swinging a golf club that seems to cause them, so had to change my silky smooth swing, for the current lurch at the ball.


----------



## bozza (Aug 5, 2014)

Joff said:



			I love all the advice all the hackers on here give to 18-major winning Tiger Woods.
		
Click to expand...

18!? 

Has he snuck in another 4 major wins without us realising?


----------



## jp5 (Aug 5, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Ive not read all the posts and TBH don't watch much US golf, but doesn't he withdraw quite often with some sort of injury when he's playing crap?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 5, 2014)

Joff said:



			I love all the advice all the hackers on here give to 18-major winning Tiger Woods.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl: Numpty


----------



## 3565 (Aug 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess would depend on the injury
		
Click to expand...

And what event he was playing (Major) in and if he's in contention!!!!


----------



## markgs (Aug 5, 2014)

why does everyone hate tiger so much? give the guy a break he is great to watch when playing well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2014)

markgs said:



			why does everyone hate tiger so much? give the guy a break he is great to watch when playing well
		
Click to expand...

I think the issue most have on here is that with US coverage, there will be huge focus on Tiger whether he's playing well or not, and those doing well, especially the Europeans will get filtered out. He is still great to watch on song but I don't think anyone really wants to watch or enjoys watching him struggling to get round half fit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

markgs said:



			why does everyone hate tiger so much? give the guy a break he is great to watch when playing well
		
Click to expand...


Don't hate anyone

He is great when he is playing well - it's when he isn't playing well and the coverage is still all about him  then the issues start


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure too many on here hate Tiger. I certainly don't and admire what he's done for the game


----------



## 3565 (Aug 5, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure too many on here hate Tiger. I certainly don't and admire what he's done for the game
		
Click to expand...

Personally I don't enjoy watching him....... Well... I did the other night and I'm not so sure bout the legitimacy of his "injury" either. I don't care for his attitude and antics whilst on the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2014)

3565 said:



			Personally I don't enjoy watching him....... Well... I did the other night and I'm not so sure bout the legitimacy of his "injury" either. I don't care for his attitude and antics whilst on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Was the best golfer in the world for many years and still capable of some extraordinary golf. The fact he's more erratic these days makes it all the more interesting


----------



## CMAC (Aug 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't hate anyone

He is great when he is playing well - it's when he isn't playing well and the coverage is still all about him  then the issues start
		
Click to expand...

but thats not Tigers issue so why does he get all the stick for a TV producers decisions!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 5, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think the issue most have on here is that with US coverage, there will be huge focus on Tiger whether he's playing well or not, *and those doing well, especially the Europeans will get filtered out.* He is still great to watch on song but I don't think anyone really wants to watch or enjoys watching him struggling to get round half fit.
		
Click to expand...

totally disagree, someone doing well and in contention will not be filtered out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2014)

CMAC said:



			totally disagree, someone doing well and in contention will not be filtered out.
		
Click to expand...

I think they will. OK, I agree if they are leading or in contention of course not but in the first two rounds, unless they are well up the leader board.


----------



## Joff (Aug 6, 2014)

Oooops. My bad. He needs 4 more to equal Jack!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 6, 2014)

A plea before my question - this is NOT an attempt to Tiger bash so please treat the question as just that i.e. a question.

Tiger has been given up until 10 mins before his tee off time to decide if he's playing in the US PGA? Is that fair? Reason for asking is surely if he pulled out the night before his place would/could be filled by the 1st reserve, but at 10 mins before that can't happen?


----------



## delc (Aug 6, 2014)

Tiger has had so many injuries over the last few years, not all related to playing golf, that I suspect he's finished as a major player. Personally I think he should have stayed with Butch Harman as his coach, because he used to emphasize playing within himself, so his body might have lasted a lot longer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2014)

markgs said:



			why does everyone hate tiger so much? give the guy a break he is great to watch when playing well
		
Click to expand...

I don't hate the guy - I don't _hate_ anyone, I get irritated by the US (and Sky) coverage and fawning over him; that some of his fans seem to have forgotten that (in the UK at least) the sun rises in the East and sets in the West and doesn't reside anywhere else; and that they take any criticism of him as being absurd, unbelievable and the thinking of the misguided.

He's just a bloke who played really, really good golf for 10-15 yrs - but his time seems to have passed - like it does for all of us.

I wish him well and a good recovery from his back problem - having suffered from sciatica and still susceptible to lower back problems - it's really not funny and I at least physically and painfully can empathise with him.


----------



## delc (Aug 6, 2014)

Talking of lower back injuries, I took a non golfing friend of mine to a golf range to try the sport out. Think he must have seen Tiger Woods on TV, because his first attempted shot was an almighty swipe that completely missed the ball and ricked his back. He hasn't been seen on a golf course or range since!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 6, 2014)

ger147 said:



			A plea before my question - this is NOT an attempt to Tiger bash so please treat the question as just that i.e. a question.

Tiger has been given up until 10 mins before his tee off time to decide if he's playing in the US PGA? Is that fair? Reason for asking is surely if he pulled out the night before his place would/could be filled by the 1st reserve, but at 10 mins before that can't happen?
		
Click to expand...

Like you I am not knocking Tiger but I do agree that this allowance is rather unfair on a potential alternate.

Remember John Daly at Crooked Stick.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 6, 2014)

ger147 said:



			A plea before my question - this is NOT an attempt to Tiger bash so please treat the question as just that i.e. a question.

Tiger has been given up until 10 mins before his tee off time to decide if he's playing in the US PGA? Is that fair? Reason for asking is surely if he pulled out the night before his place would/could be filled by the 1st reserve, but at 10 mins before that can't happen?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the reserve will know who is and will be apprised of the situation. He'll prepare as if he is playing and if he gets the nod he'll go. Probably not ideal but at least he gets a chance. Another alternative is that Tiger enters but withdraws at the last minute and that prevents any chance of the reserve playing.

I good decision, on balance, I think.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 6, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm sure the reserve will know who is and will be apprised of the situation. He'll prepare as if he is playing and if he gets the nod he'll go. Probably not ideal but at least he gets a chance. Another alternative is that Tiger enters but withdraws at the last minute and that prevents any chance of the reserve playing.

I good decision, on balance, I think.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds fair enough and I would be happy with that. However, the suggestion on the radio this morning was that due to the lateness of the decision it would be Tiger or nobody.

Hope I have misunderstood that.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2014)

One wonders if the rules would be so pliable if, say, Harris English or whoever were in the same boat as Tiger.....
Maybe, maybe not.

In my eyes if there is a cut-off time then there is a cut-off time.
If he makes it he makes it, if he doesn't then he doesn't.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 6, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			That sounds fair enough and I would be happy with that. However, the suggestion on the radio this morning was that due to the lateness of the decision it would be Tiger or nobody.

Hope I have misunderstood that.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, if that was the case it's a bad decision.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 6, 2014)

Imurg said:



			One wonders if the rules would be so pliable if, say, Harris English or whoever were in the same boat as Tiger.....
Maybe, maybe not.

In my eyes if there is a cut-off time then there is a cut-off time.
If he makes it he makes it, if he doesn't then he doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly let me say I am not a Tiger fan-boy.

However, provided that time is allowed for an alternate to take his place I think Tiger Woods merits a little leeway in the cut off time.

During his active career I would have expected the same sort of consideration for Jack Nicklaus and it was understood that, unofficially at least, some allowances were made for Ben Hogan after his car accident.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 6, 2014)

All he has done is make a request, and as pretty much the dominant golfer and most successful in our era the organisers chose to grant the request, quite rightly imo.

I do hope however, there is an alternate ready and waiting to walk on the tee if Tiger cannot make it- that would be fair and just.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 6, 2014)

Imurg said:



			One wonders if the rules would be so pliable if, say, Harris English or whoever were in the same boat as Tiger.....
Maybe, maybe not.

In my eyes if there is a cut-off time then there is a cut-off time.
If he makes it he makes it, if he doesn't then he doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

I'd hope anyone in the same situation, battling to be fit in time and knowing it might go to the last minute, would be given the same chance.

However, and I can't believe I'm going to say this, but in a situation like this I think Tiger has possibly earned a little flexibility by his achievements in the game. Most people want to see him play - give him every chance I say!


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 6, 2014)

Lets be a bit realistic here.
If Tiger does play he is not going to be fully fit.
He will mentally be fragile wandering if his back will go,and imo
will play accordingly.
However TV will love to have a half fit Tiger for 2 rounds than a reserve for 4.
I can see it now Tiger 6 over and going out of the tournament getting all the coverage
due to the TV companys being worried they might miss something.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 6, 2014)

haven't seen a definite what happens if he pulls out at the last minute with regards to a reserve. Hopefully he'll make a decision early enough that a reserve can take his place, but can see him hitting a drive on the 10th (his 1st) then retiring!


----------



## Sweep (Aug 6, 2014)

Whilst I don't subscribe to many peoples view that TV coverage is dominated by Tiger when he plays these days and I seemingly give Tiger a lot more credit and leeway than most, I have to say I am a bit uncomfortable with this latest decision. In my view no one should be treated any differently than another.If Tiger has been allowed up to 10 minutes before his tee time to enter the comp or withdraw in consideration of TV viewing figures then the PGA are guilty of demeaning their own competition. It should be remembered that the competition came first and TV coverage came because people wanted to see the competition. The other way round is the tail wagging the dog. If the first alternate misses out then that just compounds the situation, though this happens a lot more than we realise.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 6, 2014)

cookelad said:



			haven't seen a definite what happens if he pulls out at the last minute with regards to a reserve. Hopefully he'll make a decision early enough that a reserve can take his place, *but can see him hitting a drive on the 10th (his 1st) then retiring!*

Click to expand...

I would be very surprised if he did that, and very disappointed in him if he did, and I'm a Tiger fan. He'll be hitting Driver on the range an hour before and will know if he can play so to do as you suggest would be a very big nail in his career and slap in the face to all the competitors, sponsors and reserves.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 6, 2014)

Sweep said:



			Whilst I don't subscribe to many peoples view that TV coverage is dominated by Tiger when he plays these days and I seemingly give Tiger a lot more credit and leeway than most, I have to say I am a bit uncomfortable with this latest decision. In my view no one should be treated any differently than another.If *Tiger has been allowed up to 10 minutes before his tee time to enter the comp or withdraw in consideration of TV viewing figures* then the PGA are guilty of demeaning their own competition. It should be remembered that the competition came first and TV coverage came because people wanted to see the competition. The other way round is the tail wagging the dog. If the first alternate misses out then that just compounds the situation, though this happens a lot more than we realise.
		
Click to expand...

is that what was officially said?


----------



## cookelad (Aug 6, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I would be very surprised if he did that, and very disappointed in him if he did, and I'm a Tiger fan. He'll be hitting Driver on the range an hour before and will know if he can play so to do as you suggest would be a very big nail in his career and slap in the face to all the competitors, sponsors and reserves.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% and would be disappointed if he did, but I can just see it happening, I've never been fortunate enough to see Tiger on the range but from what I'm told his hit on the range is nearer to a swing than it is on the course, so may feel ok until he gives it a lash on the course - alternatively maybe in guarding his back he'll reign it in!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 6, 2014)

Sweep said:



			Whilst I don't subscribe to many peoples view that TV coverage is dominated by Tiger when he plays these days and I seemingly give Tiger a lot more credit and leeway than most, I have to say I am a bit uncomfortable with this latest decision. In my view no one should be treated any differently than another.*If Tiger has been allowed up to 10 minutes before his tee time to enter the comp or withdraw in consideration of TV viewing figures then the PGA are guilty of demeaning their own competition.* It should be remembered that the competition came first and TV coverage came because people wanted to see the competition. The other way round is the tail wagging the dog. If the first alternate misses out then that just compounds the situation, though this happens a lot more than we realise.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see how that is the case! There'll be an Alternate waiting to fill any gaps!

As Monty has stated, it's a bigger, better tournament when Tiger is playing.

Though I'm almost certain he won't be playing - and would be seriously unwise to do so from the way he looked on Sunday!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 6, 2014)

The one thing we know from sure from this ten minute deadline thing.... Tiger ain't retiring any time soon - he's desperate to get back into it!


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I would be very surprised if he did that, and very disappointed in him if he did, and I'm a Tiger fan. *He'll be hitting Driver on the range an hour before and will know if he can play* so to do as you suggest would be a very big nail in his career and slap in the face to all the competitors, sponsors and reserves.
		
Click to expand...

I can totally accept that, *but*, and that's quite a big but, whilst on the range they don't practice heaving a ball out of knee length rough!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2014)

If Woods is being allowed to wait until ten mins before his tee time then I would hope that everyone would have the same chance 

Don't believe anything should be changed to satisfy one golfer - no one should be given any extra special treatment regardless of what they have achieved.

Also if your not fit to play 3 hours before your tee then what would make you fit 3 hours later ?

Might as well let him use a buggy , give him preffered lies , how about mulligans etc - all to ensure they can show him on telly. 

Thankfully I don't believe the R&A would change things to suit one person


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, he's there and intending to play a practice round this afternoon.....


----------



## Meeko (Aug 6, 2014)

Breaking news on SSN that he has arrived at Valhalla


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 6, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I would be very surprised if he did that, and very disappointed in him if he did, and I'm a Tiger fan. He'll be hitting Driver on the range an hour before and will know if he can play so to do as you suggest would be a very big nail in his career and slap in the face to all the competitors, sponsors and reserves.
		
Click to expand...

He's playing a practice round this afternoon, my guess is he will call it after that


----------



## KJT123 (Aug 6, 2014)

Tiger definitely isn't finished just yet. 

Just look at last season, managed to get a few convincing wins in world class fields, even though he had a back injury. 

Once his back is okay, and he's had more rounds of competitive golf, he will back to winning golf tournaments again.


----------



## colint (Aug 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If Woods is being allowed to wait until ten mins before his tee time then I would hope that everyone would have the same chance 

Don't believe anything should be changed to satisfy one golfer - no one should be given any extra special treatment regardless of what they have achieved.

Also if your not fit to play 3 hours before your tee then what would make you fit 3 hours later ?

Might as well let him use a buggy , give him preffered lies , how about mulligans etc - all to ensure they can show him on telly. 

Thankfully I don't believe the R&A would change things to suit one person
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't received any special treatment. Any injured player can request the extension to registration, and any player can pull out before his tee time, nice rant though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2014)

colint said:



			He hasn't received any special treatment. Any injured player can request the extension to registration, and any player can pull out before his tee time, nice* rant *though
		
Click to expand...

Not really a rant is it 

And how many players have ever been granted an extension until ten mins before his tee time - will give you time to search for an answer.


----------



## colint (Aug 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really a rant is it 

And how many players have ever been granted an extension until ten mins before his tee time - will give you time to search for an answer.
		
Click to expand...

Any injured player can request an extension, it's only special treatment if someone else has requested it and been refused. Happy googling


----------



## CMAC (Aug 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Not really a rant is it *

And how many players have ever been granted an extension until ten mins before his tee time - will give you time to search for an answer.
		
Click to expand...

certainly sounded like (another) one....

And how many players have asked for an extension until ten minutes before his tee time - will give you time to search for an answer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2014)

colint said:



			Any injured player can request an extension, it's only special treatment if someone else has requested it and been refused. Happy googling
		
Click to expand...


Why do I need to google ? 

Have given my thoughts on it as have others 

I hope for a Woods free PGA so we can concentrate on all the other great golfers in the game at the moment.


----------



## colint (Aug 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why do I need to google ? 

Have given my thoughts on it as have others 

I hope for a Woods free PGA so we can concentrate on all the other great golfers in the game at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Your thoughts were that he's getting special treatment, he's not


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2014)

colint said:



			Your thoughts were that he's getting special treatment, he's not
		
Click to expand...


Please read my first line again 

"if Woods is being given extra time then I would hope others are afforded the same"

Or words to that effect.


----------



## colint (Aug 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Please read my first line again 

"if Woods is being given extra time then I would hope others are afforded the same"

Or words to that effect.
		
Click to expand...

So at no time were you implying or of the opinion that he was being given special treatment ? Okay, sure you weren't


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2014)

colint said:



			So at no time were you implying or of the opinion that he was being given special treatment ? Okay, sure you weren't
		
Click to expand...

When it comes to Woods I'm always very suspicious of the way the Tour act around him and the apparent leeway he has been afforded in the past - rule breaks , drops.

There is no doubt the PGA would like him in the Tournament even if he was in a wheel chair with one arm - I believe they will always make special exemptions to Woods to get him in the field and to ensure he stays in it ( if possible ) 

And Woods will have no issues with that at all and will hobble around the place , will be constantly on the screens ( regardless of his score ) and the Woods Fan club can continue to watch golf. 

So i will look forward to the day when the talk is no longer about Woods


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2014)

So i will look forward to the day when the talk is no longer about Woods[/QUOTE]

So why do you post SO many comments on the Tiger threads on here?? 
Seems that you love to talk Tiger more than anyone


----------



## 3565 (Aug 6, 2014)

It's a MIRACLE.............. yeah righto.


----------



## JCW (Aug 7, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			So i will look forward to the day when the talk is no longer about Woods
		
Click to expand...

So why do you post SO many comments on the Tiger threads on here?? 
Seems that you love to talk Tiger more than anyone [/QUOTE]


he is chasing homer`s posting record , never get there


----------



## bluetoon (Aug 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why do I need to google ? 

Have given my thoughts on it as have others 

I hope for a Woods free PGA so we can concentrate on all the other great golfers in the game at the moment.
		
Click to expand...


I hope for a Liverpoolphil free thread so i can concentrate on what other forumers have to say. :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2014)

Woods is fit to play today 

Had a dislodged bone in his back ?! And is now pain free again


----------



## Gopher (Aug 7, 2014)

The bone in his back was dislodged but his physio popped it back in again - ouch.  

Maybe Valhalla will be kind enough to give him a locker this week so he doesn't have to change his shoes in the car park.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 7, 2014)

If his core muscle girdle isn't strong enough to hold his back bones together, it's just going to happen again.

This leads to a number of possible conclusions as to why he is playing this week.

1 he is stupid
2 he is greedy
3 he is attention seeking
4 last weeks injury was feigned
5 any combination of the above.

With the best will in the world how can he possibly be fit to play

Matron, my pills please


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2014)

Gopher said:



			The bone in his back was dislodged but his physio popped it back in again - ouch.  

Maybe Valhalla will be kind enough to give him a locker this week so he doesn't have to change his shoes in the car park. 

Click to expand...

Doesnt sound very nice at all

Surely the muscles around the back must be so weak to allow it to happen - he must need a lot of strengthening work.

Why is he doing it ? He doesnt need to prove to anyone anything - rest for 6 months - build his strength back up then come back a fit Woods. 

At this rate he is going to do himself some serious damage


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 7, 2014)

So he's fit to play in a major 4 days after hardly being able to walk, quelle surprise.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 7, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If his core muscle girdle isn't strong enough to hold his back bones together, it's just going to happen again.

This leads to a number of possible conclusions as to why he is playing this week.

1 he is stupid
2 he is greedy
3 he is attention seeking
4 last weeks injury was feigned
5 any combination of the above.

With the best will in the world how can he possibly be fit to play

Matron, my pills please
		
Click to expand...

6 He is stubborn
7. Determined
8. Still ambitious
9. Loves playing golf

any number of reasons....


----------



## CMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			So he's fit to play in a major 4 days after hardly being able to walk, quelle surprise.
		
Click to expand...

you ever had a back bone dislodge leading to muscle spasms? thought not


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 7, 2014)

"I'm fit to win" 


yet he walked the back 9 in practice! who are you kidding Tiger?    I agree, another rest would probably have been the best for him.  anyhow he is here and giving it a go.  all the best! 

we commend footballers for getting up and getting on with it, yet tiger who is only playing for himself, gets a bashing!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If his core muscle girdle isn't strong enough to hold his back bones together, it's just going to happen again.

This leads to a number of possible conclusions as to why he is playing this week.

1 he is stupid
2 he is greedy
3 he is attention seeking
4 last weeks injury was feigned
5 any combination of the above.

With the best will in the world how can he possibly be fit to play

Matron, my pills please
		
Click to expand...

lets just post drivel, why let facts get in the way of a ridiculous moan....


----------



## nickough (Aug 7, 2014)

He is not going to make the cut (score wise) and it's likely that he will pull out injured before 36 holes.  

He keeps making Tom Watson's job hard.........as long as Tiger 'pretends' he is fit Watson will fell compelled to pick him, but he will be a dead weight to the US team.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 7, 2014)

nickough said:



			He is not going to make the cut (score wise) and it's likely that he will pull out injured before 36 holes.  

He keeps making Tom Watson's job hard.........as long as Tiger 'pretends' he is fit Watson will fell compelled to pick him, but he will be a dead weight to the US team.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.
Also as an individual dropping out,well that's not so bad.
Dropping out of the Ryder cup,well?
Also it would me a European stepping aside.
However Tiger has said hes fully fit,only time will tell.
I do however question this bone displacement,a miraculous recovery.


----------



## Slab (Aug 7, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Totally agree.
Also as an individual dropping out,well that's not so bad.
Dropping out of the Ryder cup,well?
Also it would me a European stepping aside.
However Tiger has said hes fully fit,only time will tell.
*I do however question this bone displacement*,*a miraculous recovery*.
		
Click to expand...

Any reason why the good lord should not intervene in order to get Tiger playing again!


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2014)

nickough said:



			He is not going to make the cut (score wise) and it's likely that he will pull out injured before 36 holes.  

He keeps making Tom Watson's job hard.........*as long as Tiger 'pretends' he is fit Watson will feel compelled to pick him*, but he will be a dead weight to the US team.
		
Click to expand...

Tom Watson is nobody's fool, I don't think he'll pick Woods unless Woods wins this week, which, obviously, he won't.


*Slime*.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a feeling he would declare himself fit but I was hoping he would withdraw. Watching Tiger at his best is great but watching him hack it around as he did last week is actually to me quite a sorry sight. I'd sooner he didn't play than try to play in his current state.

Now I've said this, he'll probably be brilliant


----------



## CMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

Tiger is costing me money, just had to put the full sports HD package on so I can watch his progress....and the also rans like Rory


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 7, 2014)

Slime said:



			Tom Watson is nobody's fool, I don't think he'll pick Woods unless Woods wins this week, which, obviously, he won't.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he needs to win to be picked - just 'play well'. Though what that means is anyone's guess.

Quite a risk for Watson too. With 1 sure pick (Johnson) gone, a not fully fit Woods could end up being bad for morale. His RC record isn't altogether stunning either. 

He certainly surprised me by declaring himself fit though. I'm slightly dubious about what he claims the actual reason was, but the difference between him on Sunday and a 'no pain' swing is remarkable! Having experienced the pain and relief of similar though, it can be significant - making me feel a couple of inches taller too!


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2014)

And he's one over after two ................................. I can almost hear his back starting to go!


*Slime*.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

Slime said:



			And he's one over after two ................................. I can almost hear his back starting to go!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

didnt he bogie the first 2 at the Open and card a 3 under round?

However, its a marathon though not a race.


----------



## Val (Aug 7, 2014)

CMAC said:



			didnt he bogie the first 2 at the Open and card a 3 under round?

However, its a marathon though not a race.
		
Click to expand...

A slip of the tongue I assume? A marathon is a race.


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2014)

CMAC said:



			However, its a marathon though not a *race*.
		
Click to expand...

I think you spelt sprint wrong .

*
Slime*.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

Valentino said:



			A slip of the tongue I assume? A marathon is a race.
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			I think you spelt sprint wrong .

*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

yes well spotted. I was wondering who would *cough* spot my deliberate mistake *cough*
Cptn Mainwairing


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2014)

CMAC said:



			yes well spotted. I was wondering who would *cough* spot my deliberate mistake *cough*
Cptn Mainwairing

Click to expand...

:thup:


*Slime*.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 7, 2014)

How can Tiger be this bad.
His driver is so wayward its untrue.
And Michelson on the first,just so offline


----------



## CMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			How can Tiger be this bad.
His driver is so wayward its untrue.
And Michelson on the first,just so offline
		
Click to expand...

nerves?


----------



## colint (Aug 7, 2014)

in France so only following it online, is his driving that bad ? Says he's hit 71% fairways, he's never been a particularly accurate driver


----------



## hovis (Aug 7, 2014)

Tiger hooks another!  I predict his back is going to go into spasm and he'll have to "withdraw " very soon


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 7, 2014)

colint said:



			in France so only following it online, is his driving that bad ? Says he's hit 71% fairways, he's never been a particularly accurate driver
		
Click to expand...

Yes hes getting worse.
I feel hes going to quit


----------



## colint (Aug 7, 2014)

using the shot tracker on the pya website, his last drive wasn't even on the graphic ! Looks like Monty is playing tidily though


----------



## cookelad (Aug 7, 2014)

colint said:



			using the shot tracker on the pya website, his last drive wasn't even on the graphic ! Looks like Monty is playing tidily though
		
Click to expand...

PGA Website seems to be the best part of 2 holes behind the Sky Sports Blog!

I assume Tiger's lashing at it again - don't understand why Foley (or any other coach) can't get him to swing rather than hit it at 100%!!!


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2014)

hovis said:



			Tiger hooks another!  I predict his back is going to go into spasm and he'll have to "withdraw " very soon
		
Click to expand...

Where are you watching this?


*Slime*.


----------



## hovis (Aug 7, 2014)

Slime said:



			Where are you watching this?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Sky sports, on the red button.  He's the featured group


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 7, 2014)

hovis said:



			Sky sports, on the red button.  *He's the featured group*

Click to expand...

shockarooney!


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2014)

hovis said:



			Sky sports, on the red button.  He's the featured group
		
Click to expand...

Got it, thanks bud :thup:.


*Slime*.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 7, 2014)

cookelad said:



			PGA Website seems to be the best part of 2 holes behind the Sky Sports Blog!

I assume Tiger's lashing at it again - don't understand why Foley (or any other coach) can't get him to swing rather than hit it at 100%!!!
		
Click to expand...

In the water at the 2nd! It really is mystifying how a golfer of Tiger's undoubted ability can be so wild off the tee....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			In the water at the 2nd! It really is mystifying how a golfer of Tiger's undoubted ability can be so wild off the tee....
		
Click to expand...

Because he is very rusty no doubt swinging to protect his back etc 

Madness that he is playing


----------



## cookelad (Aug 7, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			In the water at the 2nd! It really is mystifying how a golfer of Tiger's undoubted ability can be so wild off the tee....
		
Click to expand...





It's as if he wants to put his back out! (maybe that's the plan - can see the Nicklaus record getting out of reach and needs an excuse)


----------



## CMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

Tiger- Call Butch.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh dear. Just got in (wife had op and been out all day) and seen the score. I assume all isn't as good as he said. He needs a break to get fit and assess the best way of playing to give himself some longevity


----------



## JCW (Aug 7, 2014)

Plus 3 , same or worse and he will have a toe injury maybe and quit hence not making the cut , does anyone see him playing 4 days , oh and some loud swear words today too


----------



## CMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

JCW said:



			Plus 3 , same or worse and he will have a toe injury maybe and quit hence not making the cut , does anyone see him playing 4 days , oh and some loud swear words today too
		
Click to expand...

have a day off- getting very tedious now.


----------



## JCW (Aug 7, 2014)

CMAC said:



			have a day off- getting very tedious now.
		
Click to expand...


I am retired so everyday is a day off , whats your excuse


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2014)

JCW said:



			I am retired so everyday is a day off , whats your excuse
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


*Slime*.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 8, 2014)

JCW said:



			I am retired so everyday is a day off , whats your excuse
		
Click to expand...

brilliant retort, you are obviously a wordsmith.


----------



## el marko (Aug 8, 2014)

here we go again...


----------



## golfsaint (Aug 8, 2014)

el marko said:



			here we go again...
		
Click to expand...

or is it a slight excuse for playing rubbish ? today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			or is it a slight excuse for playing rubbish ? today
		
Click to expand...

He's been chopping all day but that did look like he hurt off the tee. He's done for 2014 and the RC now


----------



## Odvan (Aug 8, 2014)

From the moment he walked to the first tee he didn't look like he was walking with his normal stride.

Quite simply, he shouldn't have played and I don't know whether to admire him for his desire to compete or 'dis' him for his stupidity for not taking the proper time out required.

Its probably the latter now but I hope he comes back all guns blazing next season.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Aug 8, 2014)

He needs a 6 month break minimum and the man we are listening to on sky. BUTCH HARMON!!!!


----------



## nickough (Aug 8, 2014)

Correct!  He walked down the steps like a man 'protecting' an injury.  He'll not finish the round.  

His back is a REAL concern for ANY future in golf, let alone contending in Majors.  He has packed 30 years of hard, hard training (especially excessive squats and dead-lifts, with ludicrous - olympic lifter'esque - weights into a space of 15 competitive golf years, and now he is reaping what he has sown!


----------



## nickough (Aug 8, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			How can Tiger be this bad.
His driver is so wayward its untrue.
And Michelson on the first,just so offline
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who is asking this question MUST read The Big Miss by Hank Hainey............it sums it all up and explains alot about his pull hook left and WHY it appears/happens - it's basically the driving yips!!  and the problem with losing his height is the key to avoiding it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2014)

I reckon he needs one of these things at the end of his putter to help him pick the ball out of the hole


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

Great up and down but he looks like he's lost interest and you can't blame him. Looks to be moving more freely although I guess its relative


----------



## Captainron (Aug 8, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great up and down but he looks like he's lost interest and you can't blame him. Looks to be moving more freely although I guess its relative
		
Click to expand...

To his position on the leaderboard you mean


----------



## nickough (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great up and down but he looks like he's lost interest and you can't blame him. Looks to be moving more freely although I guess its relative
		
Click to expand...

Of course he's lost interest............when you are used to dominating a sport and always being in contention, hacking at the bottom of the field, just to miss the cut by 4 is NOT fun!


----------



## Slime (Aug 9, 2014)

nickough said:



			Of course he's lost interest............when you are used to dominating a sport and always being in contention, hacking at the bottom of the field, just to miss the cut by 4 is NOT fun!
		
Click to expand...

No-one's forcing him to do it!


*Slime*.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 9, 2014)

Slime said:



			No-one's forcing him to do it!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find it is called "Professional Pride" and, in the circumstances he is to be applauded for it.

Before anyone says it; No I am not a Tiger fan-boy but I admire his wish to still compete even though his body is telling him otherwise.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 9, 2014)

funny, he slowed his swing down and started putting the ball in play!     maybe it might click with him one day!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

nickough said:



			Of course he's lost interest............when you are used to dominating a sport and always being in contention, hacking at the bottom of the field, just to miss the cut by 4 is NOT fun!
		
Click to expand...

If he's hacking at the bottom of the field and injured should he have even played knowing in his own mind he was never really ever going to be able to win with such a lack of practice and short recovery time. Professional pride to compete in a major is all fine and good but don't then use it as an excuse when the plan goes wrong


----------



## delc (Aug 11, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If he's hacking at the bottom of the field and injured should he have even played knowing in his own mind he was never really ever going to be able to win with such a lack of practice and short recovery time. Professional pride to compete in a major is all fine and good but don't then use it as an excuse when the plan goes wrong
		
Click to expand...

Even his chipping and putting looked pretty poor by his past standards, and he was supposed to have been practicing them while recovering from his back surgery. He has just turned himself into a muscle bound hulk with little touch or accuracy. He should have stayed with Butch Harmon as his coach IMHO.


----------

